# Army Painting Challenge - January 2014



## humakt

A new year and a new thread.

I think its high time for another double entry month.

If you enter 2 units you can 'buy' back one of you 'Too much life' cards. If you have not used any then entering 2 units has not benefit other than getting your army done quicker.


----------



## Relise

Happy new year everyone!! 

As January is normally quiet on the social front I'm going to try an ambitious effort! I've had a Forgeworld Bloodthirster sat around for about 18 months so it's time he got painted! Mostly assembled him yesterday so here's a before photo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

humakt said:


> A new year and a new thread.
> 
> I think its high time for another double entry month.
> 
> If you enter 2 units you can 'buy' back one of you 'Too much life' cards. If you have not used any then entering 2 units has not benefit other than getting your army done quicker.


Excellent. I might get back to my Tau after putting them on the backburner to paint an entire Bolt Action force consisting of 11 units in the space of 6 weeks. I'll re-enter the fire warriors I was going to do for November, and maybe something a bit bigger. Photos to follow.

EDIT: These guys will get a bang of the brush at last. Still not sure what the second unit will be.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Question!? Is this the new starting all over in 2014 or is the end date for the 2013 sometime later?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

SwedeMarine said:


> Question!? Is this the new starting all over in 2014 or is the end date for the 2013 sometime later?


This challenge goes on until May as far as I remember.


----------



## Old Man78

Whoop whoop, double bubble!


----------



## Jacobite

Doing a Tactical Combat Squad this month, nice and simple:


----------



## HokieHWT

Edit: I'm an idiot who can't read, found it


----------



## humakt

SwedeMarine said:


> Question!? Is this the new starting all over in 2014 or is the end date for the 2013 sometime later?


As Khornes Fist said this is the end of the 2013 challenge. I think I will call the next challenge something different so its easier to follow :grin:

I'll make an announcement nearer the time when I start the next one.


----------



## Septok

It was fun to have a month off, but it's high time to get back to painting. I might do a double-entry to make up for December, but I might not have the time. 

Entry to follow soon.

EDIT: Or, as I seem to be quite productive today, here's the first entry. High Elf mage on steed. If I can get through this by about the 10th, I might even manage to have my Phoenix being entered this month. Exciting, no?

Also, please excuse the bad undercoat. I believe the effect is called 'paint can running on empty'.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Septok said:


> Also, please excuse the bad undercoat. I believe the effect is called 'paint can running on empty'.



looks like hes been riding through a snow storm.


----------



## Septok

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> looks like hes been riding through a snow storm.


If only he could.


----------



## Nordicus

Time for some yucky; I will do paint this Great Unclean One!


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> I'll make an announcement nearer the time when I start the next one.


Count me in when you do, H. And I'll try to complete more than one unit this time! :blush:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

A double month....but you won't let me benefit from an additional unit. Well i'm gonna do it anyway, you don't own me, i'm not a part of your system. (Grimzag throws a muffin on the ground and stomps off)

Units for this month, as i've banned myself from painting greenskins this year, will be a Vindicator and Captain for my white panther space marines. 

Vindi: Not even assembled yet









Captain


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Jan14*

More Dark Vengeance Dark Angels... Ravenwing#2


----------



## Mossy Toes

Aiming to complete these two units this month: Vindicator and 10 Daemonettes.










Upside-down when I upload it to imgur but not when I view it in my computer library. Odd. I would suspect it has something to do with how I was holding the iPhone when I took it...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I am going to try for a twofer now that the holidays are over.

First up- 10 more Sword Masters:









Second- A Bretonnian trebuchet:









Stay on target...


----------



## emissaryofdark

*I think i can manage another 2*

Santa was not nice to me and lost all of the models i asked for so i need to stick to my Tau (again!)

going to go for 2 x 5 man squads of pathfinders, one with 3 rail rifles and one with 3 ion rifles.

pics to follow

all done with time to spare!!!


----------



## Old Man78

pic 1, a heavy bolter dev squad











pic 2, a wee land speeder,


----------



## Iraqiel

Hmmmmm very busy month for me, but I'll see what I can do.

First up - My Praetorian squad of purifiers









Second (maybe) - A bottle of Port! No wait... Tyrranid Warriors


----------



## humakt

I have posted up the latest entry thread for December here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1500489#post1500489

It has all you current number of entries according to my figures. If there is a problem PM me. If you could include a list of months you have entries it will make things quicker for me.


----------



## Nordicus

Great Unclean one ready - Let the plague be spread!


----------



## Nordicus

You know what? I'm gonna enter one more; A Herald of Slaanesh!


----------



## Nordicus

And here is my second entry; Herald of Slaanesh.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

here is my entry for this month war buggy

to the un trained eye its a mini cooper but trust me its a war buggy


----------



## humakt

Damn fine work @Nordicus.


----------



## Nordicus

Thank you very much


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

My entry which I have just finished!


----------



## Iraqiel

And here I have that praetorian squad. Two five man Purifier teams, which I plan to field as one 10 man team in a landraider redeemer. Unsure if I'm going to be able to get the warriors done this month though, sadly.


----------



## kickboxerdog

ooo can we enter more than one?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ok got mine done for this month.


----------



## Iraqiel

Gorkamorka!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humakt

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> ok got mine done for this month.


I love it ..... but I would say the wheels need some form of weathering. They look way to clean and tidy for an orky vehicle. If red ones go faster, how do pink ones go ......


----------



## SwedeMarine

humakt said:


> If red ones go faster, how do pink ones go ......


softer and cuddlier....?


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> If red ones go faster, how do pink ones go ......


Harder?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

humakt said:


> I love it ..... but I would say the wheels need some form of weathering. They look way to clean and tidy for an orky vehicle. If red ones go faster, how do pink ones go ......


yeah they need replacing or hacking up... 


and i think pink ones attack from behind


----------



## kickboxerdog

really di this i think the orks should ork up a reliant robin


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good honks, my vote is for adding whirlygit blades gubbins to the wheels. Fer choppin shins and weelz and stuff.

Edit: just realised that my phone auto completes whirly to whirlygit.


----------



## Jacobite

Done:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished my Empire General, might try to sneak another unit in before the end of the month:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

there we go wheels look better now theres my entry for the week


----------



## humakt

Nice Honka.

OK all I will be closing this thread on Monday 3rd Feburary.


----------



## Septok

My plan to regain my used token has gone to the pooper. Ooops. Well, here's my entry so I don't lose any tokens, at least.










Oh, and I've only just noticed that it looks rather messy in the picture. Trust me, it's not _that_ messy. I think.


----------



## humakt

If you still need time you have this weekend basically. Thread closes on the 3rd remember. 

I have to check a couple of queries regarding last months completed entry numbers but I should have a revised list in the January entry thread. So if I have not replied to you, don't worry I will be looking into the numbers over the weekend between rugby matches.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

And here is my second entry, Njal Stormcaller for my SW army. Sorry about pic quality its on my phone!


----------



## Miami

LokiDeathclaw said:


> And here is my second entry, Njal Stormcaller for my SW army. Sorry about pic quality its on my phone!


Okay everyone, no need to enter this competition anymore. I think Loki just broke it! 

Looks fantastic!


----------



## humakt

LokiDeathclaw said:


> And here is my second entry, Njal Stormcaller for my SW army. Sorry about pic quality its on my phone!


Yeah thats shocking picture quality! :laugh:

Great miniature Loki. Now go to the back of the class and write down 100 times 'I must not paint my figures better than Humakt'

Although that is seriously well done mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Relise

Ok so that's quite a tough figure to come after but here's my FW Bloodthirster..
I'm not 100% happy with him yet but it's reasonable table top quality so hopefully counts for the challenge 

He still needs varnishing but the weather in the UK at the moment isn't conducive to outdoor spraying. So eventually he will have a matt varnish and the black armour plates will be gloss (good old floor polish as gloss varnish).

Also I will be changing the base -hence a basic black paint job. All the rest of my Daemons are on lava bases but the supplier doesn't do large oval ones yet - but he said he will in the near future so I'll do a proper job of that then. 

Anyway here he is - I'm quite happy with him for now :wink:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

Miami said:


> Okay everyone, no need to enter this competition anymore. I think Loki just broke it!
> 
> Looks fantastic!


Many thanks Miami his is the first month ive ever entered any competitions so all comments are much appreciated!!!



humakt said:


> Yeah thats shocking picture quality! :laugh:
> 
> Great miniature Loki. Now go to the back of the class and write down 100 times 'I must not paint my figures better than Humakt'
> 
> Although that is seriously well done mate. Keep it up.


It is a bad photo!!

Like I said before really appreciate all the positive feedback, even after writing 'I must not paint my figures better the Humakat'!! Hahaha:grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes

First squad done--the 10 Daemonettes with Instrument. Going to see if I can't haul ass on the Vindicator to get in in before the deadline as well, whenever that deadline might be...



















Only one crest fringe on this squad, and I find myself missing the splash of color it gave the other bunch of Daemonettes I did, but all in all, I think they'll look good mixed together. Going to base my 'Nettes in squads of 20 so I can tell them apart if I want to field a purple-and-silver wave. Only 40 more Daemonettes (and 15 Seekers) left to paint! ...of my Slaaneshi daemons. Not to mention the Fiends or second Slaaneshi DP.


----------



## Nordicus

Mossy Toes said:


> Only 40 more Daemonettes (and 15 Seekers) left to paint! ...of my Slaaneshi daemons. Not to mention the Fiends or second Slaaneshi DP.


I can feel your pain - I'm currently painting 40 Daemonettes and 20 Seekers :S

It's interesting to see them with such a dark theme though! I think that's the first - Like ever - I have seen :good:


----------



## Tawa

Nice colour contrast there Mossy! :good:


----------



## Stormxlr

Nice daemonettes! I never liked those models though : / not lusty enough! I have seen some conversions of 28mm amazon women models into Daemonnets/Succubi with some hands turned into those claws and it fit perfectly. Try to look it up, looks dozen times better then official gw models


----------



## Mossy Toes

I really disliked the models at first, too, especially compared to the 4e metal Daemonette models. Still, though, these ones have... grown on me. I guess there's a Stockholm Syndrome component to assembling 60 (75?) of the things.

I tend to see light Slaaneshi and dark Nurgle models, so I'm trying to flip the tables around with my own Daemons models. Going for a possibly slightly more typical dark bloody Khornate, but at least my Tzeentchi are going to be mostly green, rather than blue or pink.

...in other words, a riotous panoply of color and confusion. The Chaos Gods wouldn't want it any other way...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Mossy Toes said:


> The Chaos Gods wouldn't want it any other way...


Amen


----------



## Stormxlr

iamtheeviltwin said:


> amen


HERESY *BLAM* Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for the Skull Throne!!!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza




----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Some 'Phil Kelly style' Tyranids I've been painting. The colour scheme is quick and lazy, but the black, yellow, blue contrast works quite well. I also tried out the new basing paint, which took some time to figure out, but is quite cool when used right. now the only thing left to do is flock the bases.





More gaunts I painted earlier in the month. I don't have a before photo of these fellas.


The warriors have a minor conversion. I dislike how the stock devourer looks on the warrior chassis, so I've used a deathspitter with the barrel replaced with the devourer barrel. They actually fit together quite well, and IMO look heaps better.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Looking good. I've been thinking about doing a black base color scheme on my 'nids, those have helped me decide it will be a good looking scheme.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Snuck my second entry in here at the last minute. It's been sitting unpainted on my bench for about 6 months. Here is my Farseer/Spiritseer for my Harlequins. Click through my project log below to see a few more pics.


----------



## Mossy Toes

That is a beautiful color scheme on that Vindi, Grimzag. Very crisp, with a good color contrast.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

First of my two entries. Just waiting for the laquer to dry on the second before I take pics and post them.

Bretonnian Trebuchet:


----------



## Old Man78

Well here is my effort a wee Land speeder, my second entry never even got a whiff paint unfortunely


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Second entry, ten more High Elf Sword Masters. Just to prove they are new, I included on of the first batch. Happily they are a perfect match.


----------



## humakt

This months thread is now closed. February thread is now open. Entry thread will be posted up later in the week.


----------

